# Reheating baby backs. What have you done that works?



## 3montes (Aug 13, 2014)

I don't want to do this but it looks like I have to. Been asked to do a wedding for 200. Only doing meats. Pulled pork and ribs. Weird thing is dinner is served at !;30 in the afternoon. The actual reception is at a banquet hall elsewhere. The wedding and dinner is at the brides parents home. Due to the early dinner time I'm thinking I will need to do half the ribs the night before. I'm thinking somewhere around 40 racks.

So I'm looking for a tried and true method for reheating ribs. A method someone has actually had experience with that works. I will be using roasting pans for reheating.

My first inclination is to cook,cool, and then fridge overnight and reheat at 200 in roasting pan with some apple juice.

Is it just that simple? I'm anal about food quality at my cooking events. Anything short of coming off the smoker and eating

worries me. Especially with ribs.


----------



## themule69 (Aug 13, 2014)

I vacuum seal then put the bag in hot water to reheat. Other than the bark they are as good as the moment they were smoked.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## 3montes (Aug 13, 2014)

themule69 said:


> I vacuum seal then put the bag in hot water to reheat. Other than the bark they are as good as the moment they were smoked.
> 
> Happy smoken.
> 
> David


Certainly sounds like it would work but that's a lot $$ in vacuum bags for 40 + racks of ribs. I'm guessing my other option is to start the smoker at 3am and then put the first batch of ribs in pans covered in foil and then in the insulated food transporters for a couple hours and then in the roasters shortly before serving. 

I like the vacuum bag idea for smaller cooks though.


----------



## themule69 (Aug 13, 2014)

3montes said:


> Certainly sounds like it would work but that's a lot $$ in vacuum bags for 40 + racks of ribs. I'm guessing my other option is to start the smoker at 3am and then put the first batch of ribs in pans covered in foil and then in the insulated food transporters for a couple hours and then in the roasters shortly before serving.
> 
> I like the vacuum bag idea for smaller cooks though.


yea that's why I bought a chamber vacuum sealer. The bags are a lot cheaper.

Hope it all goes well/ Remember to post a Qview.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## sqwib (Aug 14, 2014)

themule69 said:


> yea that's why I bought a chamber vacuum sealer. The bags are a lot cheaper.
> 
> Hope it all goes well/ Remember to post a Qview.
> 
> ...















thumb 6.jpg



__ sqwib
__ Aug 14, 2014


















20110522247.JPG



__ sqwib
__ Aug 14, 2014






for 40 racks warming with water is ideal.

However if you cant do the bags, and have access to an oven, just reheat (covered) unfoil 10 minutes in the oven before placing on the serving table.


----------



## 3montes (Sep 25, 2014)




----------

